# JBM flute quartet playing Rondon Alla Turca



## Kumandaro (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone !

If you are interested, you can go see the JBM flute quartet playing Mozart's Rondo Alla Turca. Here is the link :






We played that in our school's concert. Our teacher was absent this year and the substitute refused to take in charge the flute quartet, so we were left alone. I think the result was great.

Good watching !


----------

